# Japan Open 2009



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I found the results for the first day with the help of BabelFish:
http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...jrca.cc/taikai/2009/japanopen200920090801.htm

For me, the most interesting thing was Ryosuke Mondo finally getting big cubes BLD (one of each!):
4x4x4: 16:00.40
5x5x5: 27:20.74

and his multi - 7/8 in 47:07. Nationals is going to be fun.

Also congratulations to the person who beat Mondo at 4x4x4 BLD with a 14:42 solve.


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope Nakajima's having lots of fun and getting interested in cubing...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2009)

That's what I've mentioned a few times today, he better have fun.

There's no cube without 'Yu'.

EDIT: Tall tree flat?


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2009)

He doesn't seem to be going too well... (Nakaji)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 2, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> That's what I've mentioned a few times today, he better have fun.
> 
> There's no cube without 'Yu'.
> 
> EDIT: Tall tree flat?



中島 悠=Nakajima Yu

do you guys want anymore translations?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 2, 2009)

rubiks cube plural blindfold eloel.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Even though it's not near as good as he was, he seemed to own in megaminx. Is Tomy not there?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2009)

Let's wait to see how he does in 3x3x3.

His V6 and V7 times are far from what they used to be, and yes he still placed 1st?
Wow.


----------



## blah (Aug 2, 2009)

Japanese 101:

Mondo = Door
Main point flat = Yohei
Lap flat = Syuhei

From the last two results, we deduce that flat = hei   

Also, I *think* Tabuti = Tabuchi, so it must follow that Yumu = male dream, pretty cool first name to have 

This babelfish stuff is fun


----------



## Ryosuke Mondo (Aug 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think I found the results for the first day with the help of BabelFish:
> http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran...jrca.cc/taikai/2009/japanopen200920090801.htm
> 
> For me, the most interesting thing was Ryosuke Mondo finally getting big cubes BLD (one of each!):
> ...



Thanks mike.
The lost one of multi bld was 8th cube and 2 corner orientation only.
So close to success.

fortunately I have a chance to got them all at US Nationals 

See you at Nationals.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 2, 2009)

It's saddening to see Nakajima's time getting worse


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2009)

Ryosuke Mondo said:


> Thanks mike.
> The lost one of multi bld was 8th cube and 2 corner orientation only.
> So close to success.
> 
> ...



Awesome, Mondo! Ever since I saw you on the list for US Nationals, I've been happy about the possibility of meeting you, so I'm really glad to see you confirm here that you're coming! I look forward to meeting you, and introducing you to my family. We'll have to do some sort of BLD races at some point. (Maybe Saturday night, after all the "important events" are over. )

So sad about your missed cube on the multi. Very nice try, though.


----------



## syuhei222 (Aug 2, 2009)

Japan Open 09 2nd days Results

333
1st Yumu Tabuchi 11.5x
2nd Mitsuki Gunji 12.07
3rd Syuhei Omura 12.37

WR:Syuhei Omura 444 sgl 39.28
AsR:Yumu Tabuchi 333 avg 10.7x / 333 OH avg 18.7x


----------



## anderson26 (Aug 2, 2009)

Is the results up for the second day?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow congratulations Syuhei! I knew you could do it!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice Syuhei!

Nakajima missed out on a top 3 in 3x3 then.


----------



## blah (Aug 2, 2009)

Other than 5x5x5 and 7x7x7, Yumu Tabuchi is now officially better than Yu Nakajima in every event they've both participated in, which includes 3x3x3, 4x4x4, OH, BLD and Magic.

I'm not a hater or anything, but I think it's time Nakaji fans have to face the fact that he was never really "the greatest cuber" ever; he was merely the greatest cuber ever to market himself on YouTube, and that's why he's popular, and that's why he has such a huge fanbase. Think about the amount of self-advertising Nakaji's done for himself, no other cuber comes close. I'm not saying he's not good, of course he's good, he won WC07 for goodness' sake, but no, he's not the best.

Like I said, I'm no hater. I'm just pointing out facts and the way I interpret those facts.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 2, 2009)

blah said:


> Other than 5x5x5 and 7x7x7, Yumu Tabuchi is now officially better than Yu Nakajima in every event they've both participated in, which includes 3x3x3, 4x4x4, OH, BLD and Magic.
> 
> I'm not a hater or anything, but I think it's time Nakaji fans have to face the fact that he was never really "the greatest cuber" ever; he was merely the greatest cuber ever to market himself on YouTube, and that's why he's popular, and that's why he has such a huge fanbase. Think about the amount of self-advertising Nakaji's done for himself, no other cuber comes close. I'm not saying he's not good, of course he's good, he won WC07 for goodness' sake, but no, he's not the best.
> 
> Like I said, I'm no hater. I'm just pointing out facts and the way I interpret those facts.




One of the fastest improving cubers. Tended to get fast very quickly when he decided to get interested in an event. That is why people thought him to be one of the best, is because he seemed to be great at whatever he tried.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 2, 2009)

Yea, I agree with Hadley couldn't have put it better.


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Other than 5x5x5 and 7x7x7, Yumu Tabuchi is now officially better than Yu Nakajima in every event they've both participated in, which includes 3x3x3, 4x4x4, OH, BLD and Magic.
> ...



yea i agree. well, hes definately not the best anymore because hes lost interest. depends how you define 'best ever'. i mean, he prob had (or still has) the biggest fan base ever and was prob the biggest inspiration for many cubers. and really, thats how people base whether theyre the best or not for cubing is by their youtube reputation.


----------



## Bob (Aug 3, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Do you honestly believe that youtube reputation is an indication of how good somebody is?


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bob said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



well, in terms of cubing its the main proof of how good someone is....the UWRs dont mean so much + nakajima was very good at competitions when he was competing at the time. of course, now his times from comps arent considered so good because everyone is improving alot.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 3, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> well, in terms of cubing its the main proof of how good someone is....the UWRs dont mean so much + nakajima was very good at competitions when he was competing at the time. of course, now his times from comps arent considered so good because everyone is improving alot.



I'm pretty sure how well you do at competitions is the main proof of how good someone is, whether during your official solves or just in front of other people.


----------



## ccchips296 (Aug 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > well, in terms of cubing its the main proof of how good someone is....the UWRs dont mean so much + nakajima was very good at competitions when he was competing at the time. of course, now his times from comps arent considered so good because everyone is improving alot.
> ...



well yes, that too. but nakajima was always good at comps. (thou its hard to tell, he didnt exactly visit them very often)


----------



## Bob (Aug 3, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Do you honestly believe that youtube reputation is an indication of how good somebody is?
> ...



By that logic, I must be the WORST cuber ever because I have never put a video on youtube.


----------



## arud45 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll miss Yu if he quits. I remember a year ago, when I was still new to cubing, and I basically watched youtube videos of it, in my eyes the two best cubers ever were Harris Chan and Yu Nakajima. I didn't know about Erik or any of the others, it was just them two. I knew Yu was good but for some reason I liked Harris better.


----------

